# Bumper Scuff



## Arran (Aug 12, 2008)

Would anyone be able to advise any products or techniques I could try to remove or improve the bumper scuff shown in the picture please? I can feel it with my finger but it doesn't look to have gone down to the paint.

Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It depends what equipment you have but if you wet the mark and it disappears that is generally a good sign it has not gone deep beyond the clear coat. If so, you should be able to polish it out by hand in that spot. Something like Megs Ultimate Compound for example from Halfords without over complicating it. At the worst, it will improve it and make it less visible.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

That looks quite light touch to be honest. Any polish you have would be a good place to start, I hate to say might even be worth a spot of t cut if that's all you've got knocking about. only small so just go gently to start with!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Arran said:


> Would anyone be able to advise any products or techniques I could try to remove or improve the bumper scuff shown in the picture please? I can feel it with my finger but it doesn't look to have gone down to the paint.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I'd try with something like G3 scratch remover on one of their white applicators, then followed with a polish and seal / wax. Hopefully it'll come out very easily...

I managed to go from this on neighbours car:


















To this, by hand with the G3 etc









Significant improvement I think and she was very happy, just needs to get a touch up,stick for where the paints been taken of.


----------



## Arran (Aug 12, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> I'd try with something like G3 scratch remover on one of their white applicators, then followed with a polish and seal / wax. Hopefully it'll come out very easily...
> 
> I managed to go from this on neighbours car:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arran (Aug 12, 2008)

shine247 said:


> It depends what equipment you have but if you wet the mark and it disappears that is generally a good sign it has not gone deep beyond the clear coat. If so, you should be able to polish it out by hand in that spot. Something like Megs Ultimate Compound for example from Halfords without over complicating it. At the worst, it will improve it and make it less visible.


Cheers. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

